

Business cards for your apps. - nicon
http://store.app2card.com/

======
christiangenco
Fantastic idea!

I'd recommend pictures of hands holding physical cards you've made. I have an
idea of the size and thickness, but the mockups appear inconsistent. I want to
see what these things actually look like.

Also, it'd be nice if "Custom Needs" linked to a card builder with custom
icon/url (nothing fancy).

Edit: the "By app2card" is off-putting; if I'm paying for business cards, why
do you get to have your brand on them? How about sending a few free samples
with your link, but paid cards in larger orders are app2card free?

If someone who got handed one of these cards is looking for the place to buy
some "app business cards" for themselves, they should be able to find it
through google.

~~~
nicon
Thanks for the feedback, we really appreciate it.

We have planned to eventually change the custom need button to allow people to
custom build a card, but we wanted to see the first reactions before doing so.

We'll definitely look into replacing the "By app2card" in the very near
future, most likely by the app name.

------
nicon
Just wanted everyone know that based on the feedbacks we received we made some
modifications. We removed the "By app2card" and replaced it by a bit.ly url.
So for those who don't know about QR code (or don't care about them), there is
still a way to get to the desire url.

------
kevinherron
It's too bad that on the iPhone you need to:

a. Know what a QR code is, how to use it, and

b. Have an app installed specifically for reading QR codes!

It's too bad because I think your idea probably would leave an impression on
somebody.

~~~
nicon
We where looking for a way to link to the appstore from a business card. In
our opinion, a link would be a pain (you have to type in the address in your
browser, the link can be fairly long, etc...).

QR code also have some downside but they are more and more used everyday and
people are becoming more familiar with them.

But we'll definitely look into that, we have some ideas that will solve that.

------
nicon
Any feedback, suggestion or other is more than welcome!

